# Diablo III Broken By New Invincibility Exploit



## Gahars (Jul 24, 2012)

Diablo III has had its fair share of problems right from launch, and things are getting no better. Players have apparently found a relatively simple exploit that allows them to become completely invulnerable.



> While it only works for the Wizard class, there's apparently no restriction on which game mode (normal or harder) you use. The exploit renders a few effects inactive, but on the flipside, well, you'll be invulnerable.
> 
> A poster on the Blizzard forums says to active the exploit, you need to do the following:
> _Step 1: Select Teleport - Fracture. Bind it to a key_
> ...







Kotaku

While this sort of thing would be bad news for any online game with at least a semblance of balance, the exploit is worsened by the game's economy. Diablo III's auction house is backed with real cash, and with indestructible wizards now on the prowl, the effects could be drastic.

So yeah, it looks like the title (the "Diablo" part of it, anyway) has become more and more prescient. At this rate, the servers should be consumed by actual hellfire sometime next year.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 24, 2012)

This is why what should be a single player game shouldn't be tied to a game economy that handles real cash.

It's just...ugh.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 24, 2012)

I seriously don't think any more issues can hit Diablo III at this time. Between the horrific DRM that everyone hates, the abused auction house, and now this, I think they've hit rock bottom.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 24, 2012)

since its an "always online" game, maybe they can fix the exploit right away with an auto-update patch... before everyone gets the mighty lv.999999 wizard


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 24, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I seriously don't think any more issues can hit Diablo III at this time. Between the horrific DRM that everyone hates, the abused auction house, and now this, I think they've hit rock bottom.


Next thing you know the servers at Blizzard go out and no one can play Diablo III at all.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 24, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > I seriously don't think any more issues can hit Diablo III at this time. Between the horrific DRM that everyone hates, the abused auction house, and now this, I think they've hit rock bottom.
> ...



There'd be a major shitstorm.

Or should I say... shit blizzard?

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jul 24, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> This is why what should be a single player game shouldn't be tied to a game economy that handles real cash.
> 
> It's just...ugh.


They shouldn't have at the real money auction house or the auction house in the first place. Now all it takes to advance in harder levels is buying better equipment off the AH


----------



## Rydian (Jul 24, 2012)

As if other MMOs don't have exploits that are always being found and fixed?

But yes this is more serious than normal, with the cash backing.


----------



## thegame07 (Jul 24, 2012)

I gave up on the game after a week, Had so much potential but They used the popularity of the game franchise to turn it into a cash cow.

An online friend of mine has spent over £200 on equipment for his monk, Such a waste.

Blizzard normally go hard on exploiters when it comes to wow, They normally remove all items they got when exploiting, including gold. They ban them for a bit, I wonder what they will do when it comes to Diablo.


----------



## AceWarhead (Jul 24, 2012)

Well, that just made me not buy Diablo III. Which I had been saving up for....


----------



## Zetta_x (Jul 24, 2012)

Almost as bad as the RuneScape glitch where that one guy was able to attack other players in non-pvp areas.


----------



## thegame07 (Jul 24, 2012)

AceWarhead said:


> Well, that just made me not buy Diablo III. Which I had been saving up for....



You aren't missing much, I would rather buy torchlight 2 with it's steam workshop support and have unlimited replay value from the community. Diablo 3 has lack of content and bugs. The game has clearly been made to make you feel forced to use Real money auction house for Blizzard to rake in the cash. This is coming from someone who loves Blizzards games.

You should check out "Path of exile" it's open beta weekend on the 27th.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 24, 2012)

well that didn't take long glad i never got this game from the start i just had a feeling about it that something bad was gonna happen


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 24, 2012)

I made a monk from the beginning.....a class I have found out to be tied with the AH to get anywhere in Inferno.......

That's how broken the game is.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 24, 2012)

It looks like a lot of people really aren't happy with the game. Well, with the introduction of the auction house, you can certainly say Blizzard _sold out_.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 24, 2012)

My original plan with the game's RMAH was to supply me with lunch every other day or so. Now, I can't even supply myself with lunch from it in a week's time.....


----------



## AceWarhead (Jul 24, 2012)

It's such a broken game. Blizzard need to get their act together. Bring back the goodness that Diablo was, not make it into a huge cash opportunity.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 24, 2012)

AceWarhead said:


> It's such a broken game. Blizzard need to get their act together. Bring back the goodness that Diablo was, not make it into a huge cash opportunity.



I blame WoW.


----------



## thegame07 (Jul 24, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> AceWarhead said:
> 
> 
> > It's such a broken game. Blizzard need to get their act together. Bring back the goodness that Diablo was, not make it into a huge cash opportunity.
> ...



I blame Activision.


----------



## AceWarhead (Jul 24, 2012)

thegame07 said:


> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> > AceWarhead said:
> ...


I blame God.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 24, 2012)

AceWarhead said:


> thegame07 said:
> 
> 
> > DiscostewSM said:
> ...



Why not the devil? That would be appropriate, given the series we're talking about here...


----------



## AceWarhead (Jul 24, 2012)

Gahars said:


> AceWarhead said:
> 
> 
> > thegame07 said:
> ...


God smited Diablo, making it the hellhole it is.


----------



## rt141 (Jul 24, 2012)

The only one I see affected by this is blizzard, because y'know mages will spam dungeons, get dah loots and soon the auction house will flood with rare items. Resulting in price decreases and maybe even the whole pay-to-buy greed system will become obsolet. Since when you can afford what you want with in game money and just a little effort.


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 24, 2012)

Don't have the game, not planning to get it. Even less now with the thought of cheating gold farmers. :/


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 24, 2012)

Now the game did not seem to do enough new to warrant my looking in with the only real positive being most other mouse killers in recent years tending not to have proper multiplayer (although this always online business maybe removing that) and moreover my only real knowledge of the troubles with the game comes from the odd thread I see around here

Still
real money- plenty of games have offered the option to buy in game items and such over the years and issues with accounting aside I fail to see why things should not go in reverse.
this glitch- it seems to be just that just with some nominal unpleasant effects. I am not sure I wish to comment on the game code and any heuristics, potential twists of metrics which I am all but certain they have extensive ones of or checks and balances that might have been able to be added.
gold and exp farming- most of these seem to be a case of who is the bigger masochist but either way so someone might have something? I am inclined to understand (but still call stupid/lesser) the Zen of grind but the merit of grind.... yeah.
I imagine a serious audit trail is available and if they are good (which they seem to be) they might be able to do something good with it or even have it become part of the in game lore "a group of rogue wizards discovered the secret to immortality but it came with a terrible price".

I was half inclined to construct a sentence/opening paragraph with "bellyaching", "whining" or "much ado about nothing" being the key part of it but I shall forego that for now.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 24, 2012)

`1


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 24, 2012)

thegame07 said:


> Blizzard normally go hard on exploiters when it comes to wow, They normally remove all items they got when exploiting, including gold. They ban them for a bit, I wonder what they will do when it comes to Diablo.


If they have not used the Auction House in any way and do not play with other players?
*Nothing*. It's a a single player game for a lot of people. :|


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 24, 2012)

I still can't believe that you can get banned for cheating, IN A FUCKING SINGLE-PLAYER GAME.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 24, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> thegame07 said:
> 
> 
> > Blizzard normally go hard on exploiters when it comes to wow, They normally remove all items they got when exploiting, including gold. They ban them for a bit, I wonder what they will do when it comes to Diablo.
> ...


If so, those people aren't causing a problem, right?  I hack Terraria offline and it causes nobody grief.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 24, 2012)

AlanJohn said:


> I still can't believe that you can get banned for cheating, IN A FUCKING SINGLE-PLAYER GAME.



Technically it is a multiplayer game and even if you intend to treat it as a single player game there is the potential to cause trouble for the multiplayer element.

That surely is a minor aside though given that someone, somehow, somewhere might get an achievement equivalent despite not perhaps entirely deserving it.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 24, 2012)

Rydian said:


> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> > thegame07 said:
> ...


Exactly, people who want to play like this can keep to themselves (or perhaps forced to keep to themselves)
But Blizzard will treat this as a multiplayer ban, as far as they are concerned there isn't REALLY a single player, it's just multiplayer but you're not playing with anyone.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jul 24, 2012)

At least Wizards can solo Inferno beyond Act 2, which Demon Hunters can't anymore without having absurd levels of gear just to over gear Act 2 and beyond. This will be hotfixed quickly though.



Rydian said:


> As if other MMOs don't have exploits that are always being found and fixed?
> 
> But yes this is more serious than normal, with the cash backing.



Blizzard never fixed exploits in WoW. People continue to go under the world to farm and they don't bother to fix the environment bugs to prevent it.


----------



## thegame07 (Jul 24, 2012)

DSGamer64 said:


> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> > As if other MMOs don't have exploits that are always being found and fixed?
> ...



Actually they do, However Goldfarmers use game hacking programs to do that on hacked accounts as they don't care it will get banned, Just like you can use aimbot on cod you can use similar programs for wow.

Blizzard actually do fix most exploits, It takes them awhile to fix ones where you go to places you aren't supposed to, However the major ones they fix very quickly. You're talking about hacking not exploiting.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 24, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> > I made a monk from the beginning.....a class I have found out to be tied with the AH to get anywhere in Inferno.......
> ...



Wish I had your luck, as my stats are even lower than yours after the number of weeks I've farmed both Act 1 and Act 2 (the latter I had done even before they nerfed it).


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 24, 2012)

I can't believe how uptight people in this thread get over this. So someone cheats in a single player game...how is it a deal to begin with? Do you really care if that guy sitting next to you likes typing IDDQD and runs through doom 2 on ultra-violence for the rush of it? And the konami code is even older!
Christ...if such a cheater is in your party, just kick him out, already.

There has been some flak about the "always having to be online" part before. Isn't this the part where all those complainers said sorry? Because...you know...*that requirement is exactly what ensures that this exploit gets effectively removed. *Yeah...no "I'll lay off the update until I'm done racking up the real money items" here. You'll auto-leave the server so you can't avoid exploit-fixers like this one.

Third...the auction house. Sure, wizards were probably pretty popular the last couple 'a days...but aren't they relying on others to actually buy their shit?
I've never played WoW, so perhaps I'm missing things like peer pressure or misplaced e-penis comparison...but why complain about something that's not needed in the game to begin with? You can easily finish the game with stuff you find (at least on normal). And once that's done, all the motivation to keep playing is exactly because you can find better stuff than you currently have, right? So once again...what's the motivation for the auction house? I used it once for some rubies (payed with ingame gold), and found out I disliked it because it felt cheap (while it was actually a lot of gold for a low-level guy like me). Would undoubtedly have been worse if I used real money. But even then: that would be my choice. Why should you guys judge others because they want to spend real money in order not to have to play the game to find something like it?


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 24, 2012)

It isn't just about this latest exploit. There's a pile of problems the game has had since release. This latest exploit just makes the pile that much bigger.


----------



## Elrinth (Jul 24, 2012)

I tried this exploit 5 hours after it was announced. I was amazed that it worked and I could finish hell difficulty with my mage with a breeze! 
As I'm pretty tired of the game, playing through inferno with my mage with god mode will probably be the only way I'd ever finish inferno.
It's just impossible with my Barb. Previously it was indeed 100% impossible for Barbarians to finish inferno without using Auction House. Now they've made drops "levels" better and so it's actually possible to finish each act with the barb. But with an IMMENSE amount of farming  They tell u specific play styles wasn't needed, but it's DEFINATLY needed. Try playing the game as a barb without using LIFE ON HIT in a2, a3 or a4 infernal difficult  Good luck


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 24, 2012)

Elrinth said:


> I tried this exploit 5 hours after it was announced. I was amazed that it worked and I could finish hell difficulty with my mage with a breeze!
> As I'm pretty tired of the game, playing through inferno with my mage with god mode will probably be the only way I'd ever finish inferno.
> It's just impossible with my Barb. Previously it was indeed 100% impossible for Barbarians to finish inferno without using Auction House. Now they've made drops "levels" better and so it's actually possible to finish each act with the barb. But with an IMMENSE amount of farming  They tell u specific play styles wasn't needed, but it's DEFINATLY needed. Try playing the game as a barb without using LIFE ON HIT in a2, a3 or a4 infernal difficult  Good luck


It's possible, But you need more defensive stats.

Inferno wasn't intended to be cleared by everyone, It was intended to take months to clear it after farming months worth of gear.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 25, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> Inferno wasn't intended to be cleared by everyone, It was intended to take months to clear it after farming months worth of gear.



Well, that's one of the problems, because many of the Demon Hunters and Wizards were able to clear it within the week they got into it. It's the same problem they had with WoW in that range classes were highly favored because unlike melee, range didn't have to deal with taking damage nearly as much. So, in Diablo 3, people of those classes formed glass-cannon specs, geared for as much damage as possible instead of including defense, and had at it.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jul 25, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> It isn't just about this latest exploit. There's a pile of problems the game has had since release. This latest exploit just makes the pile that much bigger.



And it seems the folks at Blizzard are completely content with having a completely fucked up game. They are so oblivious to what is broken in the game it's hilarious, and guys like Mike Morhaime coming out and saying that the game is totally fine is just a complete and utter joke.

Inferno mode is broken, it's impossible to solo it as a Demon Hunter now because they swung the nerf bat which effected the casual player who wasn't playing the game 12 hours a day and clearing it, and elite/champion mobs are just so horribly overtuned at times that you need to stack the living crap out of Resist All in order to not die in one shot. The sad thing is that Inferno is faceroll in a group, so they pretty much force us to play in groups in order to complete the entire game. For solo mode it's nearly impossible for every class.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 25, 2012)

DSGamer64 said:


> Inferno mode is broken, it's impossible to solo it as a Demon Hunter now because they swung the nerf bat which effected the casual player who wasn't playing the game 12 hours a day and clearing it, and elite/champion mobs are just so horribly overtuned at times that you need to stack the living crap out of Resist All in order to not die in one shot. The sad thing is that Inferno is faceroll in a group, so they pretty much force us to play in groups in order to complete the entire game. For solo mode it's nearly impossible for every class.



A game, for want of a better term, genre that in recent years has been largely single player got a multiplayer mode wedged into an entry into said genre by somewhat questionable/radical means. The developers of said game then included an *option* that by virtue of the game mechanics themselves *almost* compel the use of the potentially deal breaking feature, but at the same time not setting the entry barrier to game high enough as to be financially ruinous to the game which depends on having both considerable sales and a large active userbase..... seems like Blizzard are doing their job to me.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 25, 2012)

So has this invincibility exploit actually been fixed yet or are they just letting it hang around?


----------



## Lanlan (Jul 25, 2012)

Torchlight 2, Path of Exile, and Grim Dawn are looking mighty fine, dontcha think?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 25, 2012)

I will have to look more Lanlan and some of those hold promise but last year held a lot of promise as well and then we got Dungeon Siege 3, The Lord of the Rings: War in the North, Dungeons and dragons: daggerdale, The Cursed Crusade, Hunted the Demon's forge and The First Templar among others, some of which I really enjoyed, but all of which failed to do anything impressive.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2012)

`


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2012)

1


----------

